# Makeup Artist Discounts!!!!!!!!!!



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 5, 2007)

*HELLO EVERYONE!...I HAVE A QUICK QUESTION..IM NOT A MAKEUP ARTIST YET, BUT I THINK THERE IS NO HARM IN ASKING...IF U ARE A MAKEUP ARTIST...DO U GET DISCOUNTS FROM OTHER MAKEUP BRANDS OTHER THAN MAC?...I KNOW FOR MAC U GET 40% OFF...AND IF ANYONE KNOWS ALL THE BRANDS CAN U LIST THEM ALL PLEASE????...THANK U KINDLY!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 5, 2007)

There's a sticky at the top of the page all about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never knew that MAs got discounts though... This board has been informative.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_*HELLO EVERYONE!...I HAVE A QUICK QUESTION..IM NOT A MAKEUP ARTIST YET, BUT I THINK THERE IS NO HARM IN ASKING...IF U ARE A MAKEUP ARTIST...DO U GET DISCOUNTS FROM OTHER MAKEUP BRANDS OTHER THAN MAC?...I KNOW FOR MAC U GET 40% OFF...AND IF ANYONE KNOWS ALL THE BRANDS CAN U LIST THEM ALL PLEASE????...THANK U KINDLY!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
You have to search the threads.  It is right at the top of this category that you posted in.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=47720


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 5, 2007)

oh..oops, didnt know there was a thread already..thanks


----------

